
Ask HN: Engineers, how do you decide when it's time to quit? - wanderindev
I&#x27;ve been at my company for a few years, and I&#x27;ve become a domain expert in many areas of the business that people rely on. I enjoy my coworkers and have great hours as an engineer, but I&#x27;m paid 20% under market rate and feel like I&#x27;m not really being challenged (unless I go out of my way to create a challenge for myself).<p>I feel as though I&#x27;m growing content with my position, and don&#x27;t want to leave unless I find something perfect. Am I being naive in my desires?<p>How do you decide when it&#x27;s time to leave a business that you, for all intents-and-purposes enjoy growing with? 
(this is a throwaway account as my coworkers know my normal account)
======
GraySmith
When I'm motivated enough to ask others what they think, it means I'm look for
validation of either one or the other. So I say you should quit. Now you feel?
there is your answer.

Don't look for perfect, but do look around for a while. Update your linkedin
profile and the recuiters will come quickly.

